# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Các món chim ngon tuyệt ở một quán bình dân - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Ở đây có miến xào lòng chim khá lạ, có xôi chim rất dẻo và đặc biệt là món chim cuốc quay tuy nhỏ nhưng ăn một lần thì sẽ mê ngay.*

Vốn rất vắng vẻ nhưng thi thoảng một khúc nào đó trên phố Phạm Hồng Thái lại đông đúc, náo nhiệt bởi những tiệm ăn đắt khách. Điển hình nhất phải kể đến quán nộm lim - thứ yêu thích của dân nhậu quanh đây lúc về chiều. Nay, ngay đối diện nộm lim lại mới mọc thêm một tấm biển với những cái tên món ăn cũng khá hấp dẫn: "Xôi chim, miến chim, chim nướng". Tại Hà Nội, chỗ bán xôi, miến hay chim thì nhiều nhan nhản, nhưng để tìm nơi có cả ba "môn" này phối hợp thì hiếm lắm, nhất lại là tiệm bình dân vỉa hè. Vì thế, quán này hứa hẹn sẽ góp vui thêm cho con phố vốn ít người qua lại này.

Trước tiên, phải kể đến món miến xào lòng chim của quán. Nghe cái tên chắc bạn đã thấy hay hay, lạ miệng rồi. Miến xào với đủ loại nội tạng chim như tim, lòng, gan, mề, buồng trứng... thứ nào thứ nấy bé xíu mềm, ngấm đều gia vị chứ không cứng, dai như nội tạng lợn với gà, nhờ vậy mà thú vị, đậm đà hơn hẳn. Tuy nhiên, có một nhược điểm là miến tại đây chế biến theo kiểu mềm, ướt nên hơi nhiều dầu mỡ. Có lẽ vì thế mà cô chủ quán phải xào chung thêm nhiều mộc nhĩ, nấm hương, giá đỗ giòn, ngọt, mát, để giảm gảm giác ớn ngấy cho người ăn.



Miến xào lòng chim





Các loại lòng, mề, tim, buồng trứng...



Thứ nào thứ nấy bé xíu và mềm.



Miến xào chung với rất nhiều giá đỗ để giảm cảm giác ớn ngấy.
Món tiếp theo là xôi chim. Đĩa xôi chim nhìn qua không có gì đặc biệt, thậm chí còn hơi lèo tèo, bởi ngoài hành phi ra thì chẳng thấy mấy "tăm hơi" của thịt chim. Nhưng nếu săm soi kĩ, hoặc khi ăn, bạn sẽ phát hiện thịt chim đã được băm rất nhỏ, quyện vào trong xôi trắng. Vì thế, dù không cần cho thêm xì dầu, hay nước mắm, xôi chim có vị đậm đà vừa phải. Ưu điểm của xôi chim tại đây là xôi mềm lắm, có lẽ do được nấu từ loại gạo nếp hảo hạng nên ngay cả khi bạn để hàng tiếng đồng hồ, thì hạt xôi không hề bị khô cứng, vẫn dẻo và thơm vô cùng.



Xôi chim nhìn qua chỉ thấy hành phi chứ không có tăm hơi của thịt...



... nhưng thực chất thịt chim đã được băm nhỏ, quyện lẫn trong xôi.



Hạt xôi rất dẻo.
Tuy nhiên, đến đây mà bạn bỏ lỡ không thưởng thức chim quay thì thật uổng phí, đặc biệt là chim cuốc quay. Chim cuốc nhỏ thôi, cũng không phải loại thịt dày, béo múp nhưng bù lại rất non, ngọt và mềm. Dù chẳng có hàm răng quá chắc khỏe, bạn vẫn có thể dễ dàng nhai hết cả phần xương chim một cách giòn tan, thích thú. Đây cũng là điểm khiến nhiều người khoái món chim cuốc quay của quán.



Chim cuốc quay nhỏ nhưng rất ngon.


Còn nếu thích loại chim béo ngậy hơn thì bạn hãy gọi món chim bồ câu quay cũng hấp dẫn không kém. Con nào con nấy to, béo, có lớp thịt và mỡ khá dày, nướng lên thơm phức. Cả chim cuốc lẫn chim bồ câu quay đều tẩm ướp rất thơm ngon, đậm đà, khiến bạn ăn mãi chẳng biết chán. Tuy nhiên, giá của nó cũng không rẻ: chim cuốc là 50.000 đồng/con, và chim bồ câu là 80.000 đồng/con. Xôi chim và miến xào có giá 50.000 đồng/đĩa.

_Địa chỉ: Quán Oanh, 28 Phạm Hồng Thái, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Oanh*



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

Cái món miến sào lòng chim nhìn ghê ghê

----------

